
Cloud Native Buildpacks – Cloud Foundry’s next-gen build interface hits beta - ekcasey
https://content.pivotal.io/blog/cloud-native-buildpacks-for-kubernetes-and-beyond
======
dfrey1
The beta release looks great, I'm excited to try it out!

